
BeeWare – The IDEs of Python - trueduke
http://pybee.org/
======
wslh
The title misrepresent the content, just trying to clarify it in the second
sentence with "Each tool follows the Unix philosophy of doing one thing well".

Almost everyone will expect an IDE such as JetBrains PyCharm, Visual Studio,
and Eclipse.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
I was also expecting something along those lines. I haven't used much Visual
Studio for Python development, but in my experience PyCharm is much better
than PyDev(Eclipse). I did see someone use VS, but I can't really compare it
to PyCharm.

For me, PyCharm has been so good, it's become one of the main reasons why I've
been staying with Python, because no matter how much I complain about the
issues of Python ("it's slow", 2 vs 3, Python in Windows 64 bit, to name a
few), PyCharm does a lot of things right and helps in development.

It's also great to welcome new developers: just install it and it'll all
magically work (99% of the time). Not the experience we had with Eclipse.

~~~
aprdm
Can you talk about the main things that make PyCharm good for you? I've tried
it but decided to stay with command line + sublime text... What are the game
changers? Thanks

~~~
BozeWolf
PyCharm's debugger is awesome. [1] It really is faster then the import
pdb;pdb.settrace(). (which happens to get committed sometimes). Code coverage
displaying is really well implemented. Autocompletion and introspection is
great. On a lot of frameworks as well. Continuously displays python linting
issues and suggests fixes. Vagrant support works really good, even for remote
debugging and running tests/devservers. The git implementation is quite
useful, although I do fall back on command line every now and then. You can
customize pycharm's interface a lot (impossible to explain in just a line or
2). If you like to edit distraction-free... there is a mode for that too. It
has an internal git system. So if you screw stuff between git commits, you can
revert to a previous version nonetheless (local version) There are a few ways
to open files: a tree view, an "alfred"-like method and probably more.

1:
[https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/features/#debugger](https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/features/#debugger)

Things i do not use: The internal terminal; iTerm just is a lot better. The
interal ipython console. I prefer iTerm + iPython. FTP and oldschool stuff
like that. Did not try the new profiling feature yet.

~~~
crimsonalucard
You should note remote debugging is awesome too. You can remote into external
servers or even a local vagrant and debug it as if it was local code.

~~~
vosper
Do you ever have problems with the debugger losing its place, failing to step
properly, or not being able to evaluate commands, when using a VM with
Vagrant? I was really excited to get PyCharm working with our development VM,
but these issues made the debugger useless for me.

~~~
crimsonalucard
The only issue I had was sometimes the debugger wouldn't stop at a breakpoint,
but this was rare and easily dealt with by putting a small cluster of
breakpoints at the problem area.

------
anoother
Related talk by the developer, re. developing GUIs with TKInter, and
introducting the Cricket test runner:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI7NYgP54sw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI7NYgP54sw)

------
opaque_salmon
These tools look like something I might use, I've never been a fan of IDE's
(mostly because the work I've done haven't been large enough in scale to
necessitate one). It's a pretty misleading title though.

------
nsxwolf
This is probably the best name for anything ever.

------
vittore
Anyone can compare toga vs kivy?

------
radiowave
Well, it makes a change from the Ides of March.

------
Redoubts
Why would I use Rubicon instead of pyobjc?

------
reamworks
" BeeWare follows Python community code of conduct."

I'll pass. I'm not Adria Richards, and I don't indict innocent men.

